# Where to get decent shuriken?



## Highland Ninja (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can order some decent quality shuriken? I don't want the crappy modern ones that seem to be sold by every martial arts supplier on the internet. I'm looking for some more authentic shuriken, like these:

http://www.budoweapons.com/images/Happo Shuriken/Senban/Set 9 Senban Red.jpg

or better yet, these:

http://www.budoweapons.com/images/Happo Shuriken/Senban/S5300055.JPG

I'm hoping to find a source that doesn't, however, cost $10 apiece and take 4 months to get here. I'm looking to be able to order them and have them in a week. 

Any ideas?

Also, I could swear I saw a thread here once that gave the traditional measurements, thickness, and weight for Togakure Ryu senban shuriken. Anyone remember that?


----------



## newtothe dark (Jan 27, 2008)

There is this one http://www.hanako.co.uk/Shop/Senban.htm

Also Sensi Miller used to sell them could try him http://www.warrior-concepts-online.com/index.html
Hope it helps I feel your pain.


----------



## Highland Ninja (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Newtothedark! 

How fast does that first company ship? That's not too bad a price for 9 shuriken shipped. I wonder how long it takes to get to America?

Also, it appears they no longer make them, but instead forward me to this site:

http://www.budoya.org/Weapons/Senban.html

It says on the original site "for decorative use only". Are they actually usable for training? It looks like the tips are reinforced.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2008)

I do not know about the other one's but Ed Green's Budo Weapons are great.  Though you do have to wait an awful long time.


----------



## kcs (Jan 28, 2008)

pauls shuriken are fantastic.  when i ordered mine it was around the holidays. it took little over 3 weeks to get here.


----------



## Mizu (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,

May I suggest my shop?

www.yarinohanzo.com/index.php

I have different types of quality shuriken and if you are looking for something that it's not listed, I will make it expecially for you.

Thanks

Francesco
Italy


----------



## newtothe dark (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks has anyone gotten items from them?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mizu said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I suggest my shop?
> 
> ...


 

Mmm I'm sure one of those katanas is calling to me to buy it! payday Thursday as well!
How long for delivery to England Francesco?


----------



## Mizu (Feb 23, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm I'm sure one of those katanas is calling to me to buy it! payday Thursday as well!
> How long for delivery to England Francesco?



Hello,

I'm happy you like it! 
Usually the delivery time to UK is 3/4 days, not more.
Most of the Katana are out of stock right now but they will be available from the end of next week.

Thanks

Francesco
Italy


----------



## newtothe dark (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is some great ones also https://id286.securedata.net/questm...nager/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=53


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 21, 2008)

they have some decent ones on www.ncquest.com


----------



## blood shadow (May 26, 2008)

cold steel just put out some really nice ones.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 26, 2008)

Yeah those coldsteel are real nice...I was looking at one that Dick Severence had on display at Jack Hoban's last seminar in West Palm Beach. The only bad thing is that they're almost 25 bucks a pop! This guy here at the Chapel Hill Quest sells 9 Senbans for 45 bucks...


----------



## blood shadow (May 28, 2008)

im out of luck they're illegal in california just gonna have to make my own.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 28, 2008)

blood shadow said:


> im out of luck they're illegal in california just gonna have to make my own.


 
Ah you gotta luv it....California is a great state with tons of culture and great people. But not once as a cop here in Florida or anywhere have I heard about shuriken killing people. Its amazing that at least in Florida if you're convicted of a felony and/or domestic violence you cannot by law own a firearm.....with the exception of curio/relics firearms. A curio/relic is like an antique firearm and those that fit the description for example are: 1911 Colt .45, SKS, M1903 30.06, etc. etc etc I believe as long as they are original and made prior to 1917. But my point here is that basically martial arts weapons are nothing more than antiques but yet there plenty of states that don't allow them.....More people die in car accidents, stab wounds and on the operating table but thank God they don't outlaw cars, knives and hospitals....Its not the weapon itself that makes it dangerous but the person handling the weapon or sometimes its just an unforseeable accident. Typical beauracratic overreaction.....whew! Sorry just had to get that off my chest...


----------

